# Not really themes, but.. appearance?



## Foxtrot_Xray (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey all -

Been reading up on some stuff, and I know now *how* it's done, but thought I'd ask -

For those of you who make your own apps - either bundled in a ROM or obtained through a marketplace -

Do you do your own graphics for the app? i.e. Icon, custom 9.pngs, etc? Or do you grab already-made images out there, tweak them to fit, and then use them? Or something else entirely?

I'm working on a small app, and am completely new to programming in Java (AND 'Droid), and while I got my app running, I sure as heck ain't no artist, and snagging images from someone's theme to change and use didn't seem kosher. (And in at least one case, I can't even do that, as nothing's been made that'll fit one of the controls I'm using!)

So I was wondering if/how some of ya'll did it. (Like, Is there a comission forum, where I can hire someone?)

It's a slow night, so I thought I'd ask.
--Mike.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Depends on what you need you can hire a designer (and probably should) or you can pull images from one of the many icons that are gpl license (ALWAYS CHECK THE LICENSE).

I've worked with ThaPHLASH he does great work (link in my sig)
... or if your drawable needs are generic then you may be able to get away with something from iconfinder.com but again check the license, I really can't stress how important that is if don't want legal problems later.


----------



## Foxtrot_Xray (Dec 28, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> Depends on what you need you can hire a designer (and probably should) or you can pull images from one of the many icons that are gpl license (ALWAYS CHECK THE LICENSE).
> 
> I've worked with ThaPHLASH he does great work (link in my sig)
> ... or if your drawable needs are generic then you may be able to get away with something from iconfinder.com but again check the license, I really can't stress how important that is if don't want legal problems later.


Thanks for the reply. (Sorry for taking so long to get back. House-buying has been sucking any development time..)

Since some of the controls I have (like the SlidingDrawer) have no set image, or standard image in ROMs/Droid, so I have to come up with one myself. Right now, I'm using something I threw together (horribly) to have something there for beta testers to use the control with.

Thanks -
Mike.


----------

